# Anyone hunt elk in MT (Unit 410)



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

I have hunted elk in MT before, but never around Fort Peck. I have been trying to get things lined up for a Unit 410 elk trip. I am going to try a little bow hunting and was wondering if anyone has hunted there and if so what kind of advice they might have for me. Any advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Tyler


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope you like company. There will be more bowhunters then you can imagine. If you want to burn up some shoe leather and get away from everybody you may find some elk. The FWP has been very liberal with rifle cow tags and the hunting is not what it used to be.

I would tell you to get a jet boat and access it by using the river but that has even become a crowded deal. If it stays as hot and dry as it has been then any wallow or waterhole may be productive. Do not expect to see a lot of 350 plus bulls like people brag about. Those days are over for.

You can camp to Fred Robinson Bridge and access it from that side if you want or you can find a place to tent or park a camper on public throughout the area.

Pray that it does not rain as that country becomes impassible with even a little moisture. Be prepared to stay right where you are until it dries out or freezes. Good luck.

Nemont


----------

